# Fit vs Matrix vs Elantra Touring vs ?



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi!

I'm looking to buy a small, fuel efficient hatchback to replace my dying 92 Honda Civic sedan. It's been a great car, but it's really starting to go on me! I've narrowed down my search to a Honda Fit, Toyota Matrix, or a Hyundai Elantra Touring. I have a rear bike rack, but I really prefer to carry the bikes inside the car (better fuel economy, no rack hassles.) I was wondering, is it possible to fit 3 bikes and 3 people inside of a Fit? I'm pretty sure it's possible in a Matrix, anyone tried that? I have no problem taking seat posts, wheels and pedals off.... 

Any other bike related (or other) impressions of the three cars would be much appreciated!


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

I used to own a matrix and would regularly put two people and bikes in it, I have seen pics of three and three but never tried it my self. I loved that car. Great mileage. Decent looks. Performance was not horrible. Great in the snow. Lots of leg room in back seat. 
It is impossible to fit three and three in a Fit.


----------



## schmitty8225 (Oct 2, 2008)

Jetta Sportwagen TDI.
Best MPG and most space.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Saw that too*



schmitty8225 said:


> Jetta Sportwagen TDI.
> Best MPG and most space.


I just took a look at my lunch hour a few months ago when at the Dub Dealer for a minor part. Sales pimp said they go for like $22k with a diesel, and gets real world low 40's MPG. I love the sunroof that goes all the way front to all the way back with a sun shade.


----------



## patriot22 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you like the matrix, shop it against the Pontiac Vibe...same car with a different badge.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool, thanks for that! Good in the snow is a good added bonus here in Canada.  Very good to know about 3 bikes and 3 people, that's perfect for me.

Why did you get rid of yours?



rocks'r'friends said:


> I used to own a matrix and would regularly put two people and bikes in it, I have seen pics of three and three but never tried it my self. I loved that car. Great mileage. Decent looks. Performance was not horrible. Great in the snow. Lots of leg room in back seat.
> It is impossible to fit three and three in a Fit.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

I love the Fit and the Jetta Wagon. Also look at the Mazda 3 five door. I bet the Mazda will not hold 3/3 easily though but is a freaking great car.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a Fit. 2 bike/3 people is cake. It might be possible to fit 3/3, but you'd have to have small bikes and some very creative organization. Personally, if I need 3/3, I combine inside with a roof rack. I have a sport manual and can still get 35mpg with crap on the roof going through the mtns. On flat ground, I get less (there's no coasting option on flat ground). It's a good car, but if you really want 3/3 easily, I'd look for a bigger car.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I've got an 08 fit with a Yakima Roofrack setup I could not be happier. I see anywheres from 32-41mpg depending on how heavy my foot is and the type of driving I'm doing. Plus the Magic Seat is awesome, it can fold flat, or you can lift up the bench so you can store taller objects behind the front seats AND the best part is the front seats fold flat into the rear seats to make it into a big couch for when you get to the bottom first and need to relax and wait on people.

Also getting bikes in the back without a rack is not an issue either.


----------



## speed_bump (Sep 30, 2004)

Raymo853 said:


> I love the Fit and the Jetta Wagon. Also look at the Mazda 3 five door. I bet the Mazda will not hold 3/3 easily though but is a freaking great car.


+1. I've never tried to get three bikes in mine (I prefer to keep them on the outside, plus always having my kids' car seats in there makes it a pain to put the seats down to load up).

I think you get a lot more car for your money with the 3 than Fit or Matrix, plus it's a lot more fun to drive. I think the Fit might struggle to make it up hills loaded down with three people +gear and only 117 horsepower.

I can't argue that you won't have more interior space in the others, so they might be better for you if you insist on putting the bikes inside.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

speed_bump said:


> +1. I've never tried to get three bikes in mine (I prefer to keep them on the outside, plus always having my kids' car seats in there makes it a pain to put the seats down to load up).
> 
> I think you get a lot more car for your money with the 3 than Fit or Matrix, plus it's a lot more fun to drive. I think the Fit might struggle to make it up hills loaded down with three people +gear and only 117 horsepower.
> 
> I can't argue that you won't have more interior space in the others, so they might be better for you if you insist on putting the bikes inside.


Yeah loaded down the fit is noticeably more sluggish but it still cruises up to highway speed and such and I only have the 109hp version one. Ive taken mine with 5ppl and ski gear to mountains and it makes it there just fine, If you look into the fit I'd highly recommend the 5spd version I guess the AT makes it feel pretty sluggish and it hurts the fuel milage a noticeable amount.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm used to my old civic, which has power issues but I make do!  I don't mind an under powered car, as long as it gets me where I'm going. I'm not really into cars, but I realize I need one, and I might as well get a reliable one. I'm planning on getting a manual, for what it's worth.

I looked at the mazda 3 5 door hatchback, but from what I understand, that's their "sport" model here in canada. Mazdaspeed I think is it's name. Anyway, too much cash for my blood. I'm looking to buy the dumpier, cheaper, more fuel efficient version.  I think the Matrix or Fit is where it's at.

The fit is very tempting. I have a rear bike rack, so I could use that for the rare time I carry three people and three bikes.


----------



## speed_bump (Sep 30, 2004)

bobbotron said:


> I'm used to my old civic, which has power issues but I make do!  I don't mind an under powered car, as long as it gets me where I'm going. I'm not really into cars, but I realize I need one, and I might as well get a reliable one. I'm planning on getting a manual, for what it's worth.
> 
> I looked at the mazda 3 5 door hatchback, but from what I understand, that's their "sport" model here in canada. Mazdaspeed I think is it's name. Anyway, too much cash for my blood. I'm looking to buy the dumpier, cheaper, more fuel efficient version.  I think the Matrix or Fit is where it's at.
> 
> The fit is very tempting. I have a rear bike rack, so I could use that for the rare time I carry three people and three bikes.


I suppose the lineup and pricing could be different in Canada, but you should be able to get the 5-door in a non-Mazdaspeed version and it is probably cheaper than the Matrix.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

With the demise of Pontiac and GM closing many dealers...a Vibe might be had for a great price. Built side by side with the Matrix, Toyota parts, could be a steal!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

speed_bump said:


> I think you get a lot more car for your money with the 3 than Fit or Matrix


AWD on the Matrix is what sold me. I don't think you can get that with the Honda or Mazda

But I don't see how 3 bikes and riders are going to fit inside. Maybe with the wider "half" of the rear seat folded flat, and the front wheels and seats pulled off.

Definitely look at the Pontiac if you're looking at the Matrix. With GM shutting down Pontiac there may be some deals to be made!

JZ


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh yeah....there was a photo recently in another thread showing 3 bikes in a Fit. Not sure that left room for 3 people though?

JZ

EDIT: sorry, I just went and looked for it, but it shows _two _bikes not 3.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have the 109HP Fit manual tranny and it's geared pretty low. Loss of power with a load is fairly minimal. No AWD available, but it's so light, it doesn't matter. It floats over snow. Problem with the Fit and bikes is that to fit bikes inside, the rear wheel has to squeeze between the front seats. It doesn't get in the way, but there's really only room for 2 wide there. I don't know what would happen if you flipped the 3rd bike since I haven't tried, but you might lose the 3rd passenger support. No big for me, like I said, if I need to haul more bikes, I use the roof.

The Fit is ideal for me and my mostly city driving, low mileage self with the occasional remote TH. If I need to go down bad roads (the Fit can handle surprisingly bad dirt roads), I have a Jeep Liberty the wife usually drives. So far, the Jeep comes more in handy for getting to canoeing put-ins than to mtb trailheads. The mtb trailheads are usually well enough developed it's not an issue. Canoe put-ins...not so much.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have had a Matrix for 7 years and it's a great mtb car. FWD is all you need in the snow as long as you have snow tires and I also have no problem getting up to places like Gooseberry Mesa. I have fit 3 bikes and 3 people in the car at once. My Turner Highline 7" bike fits with both wheels on. I am thinking about a new car and the diesel Jetta sounds good to me. I could give a rat's ass about performance, my priorities are the ability to carry bikes inside, reliability, and fuel economy.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> I could give a rat's ass about performance, my priorities are the ability to carry bikes inside, reliability, and fuel economy.


+1 :thumbsup:

JZ


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

09 Fit Sport w/manual with a hitch is my weapon of choice. Still retains aerodynamics and keeps the dirty bikes on the outside. 

3 bikes on the inside and 3 people would be very very creative, but I hate muddy bikes in my car, let alone 3!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

88 rex said:


> 3 bikes on the inside and 3 people would be very very creative


Or fun, depending on who the other 2 are 

JZ


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> I could give a rat's ass about performance, my priorities are the ability to carry bikes inside, reliability, and fuel economy.


Cool man, thanks!  Those are my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

I love my 09 Pontiac Vibe, thought I don't try putting too many bikes in there. I do like being able to fit a whole bike with both wheels on tho.

If considering the Vibe/Matrix, I'd recommend the 2.4L over the 1.8. Real world mpg should be very similar in the city, though maybe a bit more thirsty on the highway, but the 2.4 has a much more usable powerband and a smoother engine overall. The electric power steering takes some getting used to but is nice once you do. There's a great review of the 2009 corolla with the same 2.4 on cleanmpg.com if you want to know lots about fuel economy and that engine.

I was also considering the Honda Fit when shopping, also a great car. Pricing and the GM employee discount thru family for what is essentially a Toyota did it for me.

Mazda 3 is probably the best performing car of the bunch, but I know that my friend's 2008 2.3 powered mazda 3 gets less than great gas mileage and the rear hatch is much less roomy than my Vibe.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Yanner said:


> I love my 09 Pontiac Vibe............I'd recommend the 2.4L over the 1.8. Real world mpg should be very similar in the city, though maybe a bit more thirsty on the highway


Yanner, what do you get for highway mpg with that engine? Is yours AWD? I have an '03 AWD Matrix with the small engine, and I regularly get 32-ish. (that's on my 50mph commute....at 70mph highway speeds it drops below 30) It's got 140,000 miles and going strong, but thinking I should look at trading for a Vibe if a great deal comes along.

JZ


----------



## ultimatefreerider (Feb 3, 2008)

Take 3 bikes and 3 people to your local showroom and find out! or invest another 300 or so for a hitch/rack


----------

